# Frank Hinchliffe.



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

IT IS WITH VERY SAD HEART THAT I WAS TOLD OF FRANKS DEATH WHILST ON HOLIDAY IN THE LAKES DISTRICT THIS WEEK.

FOR THOSE WHO DIDN'T KNOW HIM,HE WAS A MODEL SHIP BUILDER EXTRORDINAIRE WHO BROUGHT TRUE SCALE MODEL SHIP BUILDING TO THE MASSES IN THE EARLY '80's WITH HIS COMPANY CALLED CALDERCRAFT,AND REVOLUTIONISED MODEL BOAT BUILDING FOR THE MASSES WITH HIS SUPERB MODELS AND WHITE METAL FITTINGS.

IN RECENT YEARS HE AND HIS WIFE SUE WERE THE FOUNDERS AND OWNERS OF MOUNTFLEET MODELS WHICH BROUGHT TO US SOME EXTREMELY DETAILED AND TRUELY SUPERB MODELS.

FRANK HAS BEEN ILL FOR SOME YEARS AND BORE HIS ILLNESS WELL,KEEPING ON WITH HIS DEVELOPMENT OF MODELS FOR THE PUBLIC TO BUY AND BE PROUD OF BUILDING. 

MY SINCERE THOUGHTS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AT THIS SAD TIME.HE WAS A SPECIAL PERSON IN THE REALMS OF MODEL BOAT KIT MANUFACTURING AND NEVER TOO BUSY TO PASS ON HIS OWN KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE AND HE WILL BE SADLY AND GREATLY MISSED BY MANY.

NEIL HOWARD - PRITCHARD.


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

sorry to hear about franks death,my sympathies go to his wife and family.a true giant among model boat builders.a true gent and very helpful i had the pleasure of talking to him over the phone a few times
R.I.P.
FRANK


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Frank*

Indeed a sad loss to the modeling world. RIP Frank...(Sad)


----------



## Bunkerbarge (Aug 4, 2005)

The good news though is that Sue is continuing the business and, although new models are unlikely, enhancements and modifications to the existing range are going to continue.

I hope that Sue gets all the support she deserves to continue to make Mountfleet models the success that it has been.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hopefully there are new models in the pipeline as Sue has, I believe, an excellent modeller doing development work for her.He has been working in conjunction with Sue and Frank before Franks untimely death, and will eventually be adding to the already extensive range of superb models.


----------



## ROY LORENTZ (Sep 27, 2005)

Truly a great loss to the modelling fraternity,whilst we were far away he always had time to discuss telephonically and where possible act on the specific needs of model boat builders here in South Africa.R.I.P.

Roy Lorentz


----------

